# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  ویدیوهای آموزش پایتون-دانلودکنید

## hossein128

سلام به همگی
چندمدت پیش یکی از کاربران محترم لینک دانلود ویدیوهای آموش پایتون رو از youtube گذاشته بود من همه ی اون ویدیو ها رو دانلود کردم و برای اینکه همه ی دوستان استفاده کنند اونها رو توی مدیافایر آپلود کردم البته فعلا چهارتاشون رو آپلود کردم اگر دیدم دوستان استقبال کردند بقیش رو هم آپلود میکنم
اینم لینک دانلود:
 http://www.mediafire.com/file/tmoznnzbttt/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 1 - Installing Python.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/edjmtzn4hze/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 2 - Numbers and Math.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/y0jx2dfhgjj/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 3 - Variables.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hnweimdgyaq/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 4 - Modules and Functions.flv
بقیه ی لینک ها تا قسمت18:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/luwiryzl5er/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 5 - How to Save Your Programs.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qdjydmzjaig/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 6 - Strings.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jnzzti0weg5/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 7 - More on Strings.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/kynymyd3j3m/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 8 - Raw Input.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mzmxyhwtzdo/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 9 - Sequences and Lists.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hyzzny5agnm/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 10 - Slicing.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qzdqm3mg1rj/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 11 - Editing Sequences.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/otmjyzkoyyh/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 12 - More List Functions.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4mnzmujejt0/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 13 - Slicing Lists.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yyyhqeymnkj/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 14 - Intro to Methods.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ziml1odkeye/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 15 - More Methods.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mjz0twniokm/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 16 - Sort and Tuples.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tayjdj4nlln/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 17 - Strings n Stuff.flv
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5dtyzlyzijm/YouTube - Python Programming Tutorial - 18 - Cool String Methods.flv


با عرض پوزش از تا خیر بسیار زیاد بنده، بقیه ویدیوها رو تا قسمت 30 آپلود کردم 
قسمت 19:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jeoe5g...Dictionary.flv
قسمت 20:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/xl2o7c...0Statement.flv
قسمت 21:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/l5cvbr...and%20elif.flv
قسمت 22:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/zmmwkc...Statements.flv
قسمت 23:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/8b6f6l...0Operators.flv
قسمت 24:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/4hnoq1...20and%20Or.flv
قسمت 25:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/fzzkmo...le%20Loops.flv
قسمت 26:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/izb2jj...nd%20Break.flv
قسمت 27:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/xszkyi...0Functions.flv 
قسمت 28:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/j4t6ae...Parameters.flv
قسمت 29:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/d9n9x2...Parameters.flv
قسمت 30:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/n79o7a...er%20Types.flv

----------


## mahdi68

لطف میکنین اگه بقیش هم بزارین متشکر

----------


## Microname

اینها آموزش پیتون ورژن 2.6 هست.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

بله2,6 هست

----------


## Microname

لینکها مشکل دارند!

لینک آموزش 6 ، لینک 5 رو میده!
لینک 12 و 13 ، لینک 6 رو میده!
لینک 17 ، لینک 13 رو میده!

----------


## hossein128

لینک ها اصلاح شد.
ممنون از اینکه تذکر دادید.

----------


## pazis.x

سلام.

لطف می کنید بقیه ی ویدئو ها رو هم بذارید ؟ یا حداقل لینک کانال یوتوب آموزش دهنده رو بدید!  :خجالت:

----------


## kami.awz

کانالی که آموزش‌های ویدیویی پایتون را در یوتیوب منتشر می‌کنه:
httz://یوتیوب/user/thenewbostonلیست کل ویدیوهای این سری که تاکنون منتشر شده:
httz://یوتیوب/view_play_list?p=EA1FEF17E1E5C0DA*آدرس‌ها برای جلوگیری از ـ ـ ـتر این شکلی شدن :)

----------


## m.dehkordi.py

خیلی خوب بود. ممنون میشم اگه بقیه ی اونا را هم بذارید. :لبخند:

----------


## dragonsnaper

ولی مدیا فایر فیلتر شده نمی شه رو MU آپلود کنین!

----------


## hossein128

لینک بقیه ویدیوها رو تا قسمت براتون گذاشتم اگر استقبال خوب بود تا قسمت 43 که آخرین قسمته رو هم میگذارم.

----------


## reza1615

سلام
من حدود 150 ویدیو آموزش برنامه پیتون را از سایت یو ...تی....ب دانلود کردم و به دوستان خوبم تقدیم میکنم
این مجموعه 5 پوشه از 5 شرکت متفاوت (از جمله آموزش های گوگل برای پایتون ) و یک سری آموزش پرا کنده هست در عنوان پوشه ها تعداد آموزش ها را معین کره ام 
امیدوارم کمکی برای دوستان باشد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/FKj6FkgN/...Trainings.html
آموزش های newboston که دوستمان لینک داده بودند هم در این مجموعه هست

----------


## reza1615

سلام 
من این مجموعه را از یو ....تی ... وب گرفتم و برای شما آپلود کردم امیدوارم به درد شما بخورد

'''دانلود همه فیلم های ۀآموزشی پایتون از رپیدشیر'''

http://rapidshare.com/files/434291200/Eclipse.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/434291646/GTK_GUI.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/434291680/GTK_GUI.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/43429191...thon.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/43429186...thon.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/434291906/Lynda_Python.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/43429192...l_43.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/43429183...l_43.part2.rar

اگر دانلود فایل به فایل بخواهید به آدرس زیر رجوع کنید

http://www.4shared.com/dir/FKj6FkgN/...Trainings.html

برای کتاب و منابع دیگر به فارسی و انگلیسی به ویکی www.pylearn,com  مراجعه کنید

----------

